# Rifle or pistol



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking to buy a new gun looking at a Remington 700 308 or a High Point pistol want to 40 caliber any suggestions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Remington's are not to popular as of late, a great out of the box shooter with a great price are Savages, Ruger is my fav..


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

The Remington I'm looking at is an older 700 ADL with wooden stock looks to be in good shape from what little I looked at it so far. Still not sure if I need another .30 cal but I really like the 308. This spring I am buying a .22-250 in a savage axis . How did the older 700 hold up are they crap like the new ones should I walk away and save my money and buy something else in a .308 thanks again for all the help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not really set on a single caliber just looking for something to use in windy conditions and my daughters could use if they decided to deer hunt 
And the reason I was also looking a pistols is I'm in the woods a lot I was considering a pistol to carry instead of a rifle but I don't mind carrying a rifle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The .308 is extremely versatile being able to shoot light 110-grain varmint bullets (if you handload) or heavy stuff for deer-sized game. In fact, it can out perform a .30-06 in 150-grain class rounds and is inherently accurate without excessive recoil.

I have an older Remington model 700 BDL and it never has had any issues, as have some newer models. A good gunsmith can massage the factory trigger to make it very suitable for hunting purposes without spending a lot of money on after-market triggers. I wouldn't be afraid of it, as long as it checks out for wear, etc.

The .40 calibers are good defensive rounds packing plenty of punch without lots of recoil but better brands should be considered, as Short said. Not sure what you plan to hunt with a .40 caliber but I'd say it would have to be marginal for deer-size game. Go bigger for ethical reasons, if that's the case.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remington is on the brink of replacing ALL the triggers on their 700 models. If I were to buy one I would wait till after they figure it out. I'd also pass on that 40


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Ruger American and it shoot ok not my all time go to gun but, it works well.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Skip the .40 and DEFINITELY skip the hi point. 700 in .308. This aint even a question.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

308, 45, and a 9mm. Get something you can get military ammo for just in case we ever have a crisis we can't recover from


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree. I prefer bow hunting and I reload and have a fairly healthy stockpile. I also use a lot of shotgun for everything because where I grew up it was shottys with slugs so I'm cozy with that but can reach out and touch something with my 22-250!


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a .40. I hate that caliber. I would buy a Savage in .270 if you want a part time deer rifle as well. Tikka is another option. The Ruger American is bargain but I have not shot one.

ADL is the blind magazine, right? You will grow to hate cycling rounds to clear the mag.


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

Whatever you do, don't waste your money on a Hi Point


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree with NOT wasting money on a hi point, unless you want a 90 degree club or short and led hammer!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Handled**


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

After looking at the 700 I found a good crack in the stock which my brother in law could fix ( he is a furniture mechanic) but I found a a smith and Wesson in a 40 cal to carry in the sugar woods with me instead at around the same price with a extra clip and holster but I still wish I had enough money to buy both but that is just me more wishes than money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

If I were to buy a "plastic" gun, as much as this pains me to say this I would buy a glock. Ugly as they are they always go boom. I like a 357 sig but I also agree with having a revolver in the woods, down side is 6 rounds or 5 in some larger calibers and reload time if need be.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> I hate 40 cal.....about as accurate as a 9mm and still can't compete with the stopping power of a .45. A .357 mag revolver is a better choice for carry in the woods. More stopping power than any of the cartridges I listed before and there isn't much that will go wrong with a revolver such as jams, stovepipes, double feeds, mag fault...etc that comes with possibility in most semi auto pistols. Yeah a semi auto pistol is cool....but cool won't save your rear when your pistol malfunctions and the black bear is chasing you up a tree.
> 
> I hope you are at least looking at a Smith and Wesson M&P series handgun.........because the SD series are problematic pieces of crap. I had one and it was one of the most unreliable pistols I ever owned.


I had the EXACT same experience with the XDs. Junk. That's why you see me carryin my Vaquero around.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Never been to worried about bears the ones I saw are running away the coyotes have been getting a little more curious and coming in closer but even with the cracked stock you think the 308 would have been a better buy for $300 I know my guy would give me money back on the pistol and I could get the 308 and my brother in law would fix it but the stock made me think the rifle was dropped hard. The rest of it looked great it doesn't appear to be shot a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks again for all the input 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

A 700 being dropped means nothing. If it worries you have a smith look at it and do a once over if you don't feel confident. I can assure you a cracked stock 99% of the time is the result of someone sitting on it or otherwise. EVEN if dropped it is a military grade firearm. It's fine.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Went back to the shop and ended up putting a 700 with a laminate stock and heavy barrel in lay a way in a 223 I swear I can never make up my mind I almost came home with a 788 in a 243 instead but I thought it was to nice to hunt with like I said I can never make up my mind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I am still confused on what you will be using it for. Your original postings are confusing. Can you clarify?


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion just really wanted a new gun I will be using this for coyotes and crows woodchuck ... I am still going to keep looking for a 308 for coyotes in windy conditions or for deer but don't really need another deer rifle I do have a 30-30,30-06 and a 300 win mag but what does need over want have to do with anything prob won't go with the 22-250 any time soon though I hope the 223 will fill that need and after listing to all of the info the pistol in a 40 is to small for what I would expect it to do in case I do come between a bear and cub during tapping time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I think the 223 will do all I want it to I don't really plan on shooting more than 300 to at the max on rare to 400 yards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Im just lost on the ".308 for windy conditions". How far do you plan to be shooting them where the effects of wind will differ enough between the 2 cartridges to make the shot not doable? Do your coyotes shoot back? Haha


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Load some 110 grain bullets for that 309 win mag and you'll have a damn fine varmint rifle


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I meant 300. I fat fingered on this phone


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> I can sell you a .17-06 Lapua magnum......


Not a bad idea. That round was specifically designed to go through hurricane winds and tornados. In fact it was actually tested when they made the movie Twister. Fact of the day.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I never owned .22 center fires before and I hear how wind affects them. That's why I was thinking of the 308 for those days well I guess what I heard is incorrect to a point. I also heard a 223 is only good to 300 to 400 yards max is that true or have I been misguided again like I said I have no experience with these small center fire calibers the only 22's I have shot is .22 and .22wmr which I have killed with out to 120 yards with thanks again for all your help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Never mind the I found the answers to my questions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That 788 in 243 , if in decent shape might have been a good buy.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

youngdon said:


> That 788 in 243 , if in decent shape might have been a good buy.


 the 788 is in like new condition to nice imo to hunt with that's why I went with the 223 I might go back and see if he still has it after the holidays and trade my old savage 340 towards it but hate to get rid of a gun I always regret it after

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Short said:


> That 788 in .243 will do good for you. However, I would not trade a Savage 340 for it. Why not buy the 788 outright and hang onto the 340. Or try to sell the 340 on here. That 340 is an American classic and you will punch yourself in the junk for giving it away. Make sure it's the right decision.


thats why I haven't gotten rid of it yet every gun I have sold I punch my self for doing it the only reason I haven't bought the 788 is it is in new shape and with a rifle that looks that good for that age I would not want to take out to use I would be to afraid to gouge it and destroy it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Rifles are made to be used.....not sit in a gun safe. A few scratches and imperfections add character and build and awesome story for that rifle.


Thats why I love old and surplus rifles.

OP take Short's word for it. He has a GEM that is ballsy enough to use for hunting. I'll let him talk about it if he wants to but damn it is a SERIOUS piece of history. I lug my M1 Garand around the woods. These things are meant to be used and enjoyed. I understand "safe queens" that are investments or the like but the ones you are talking about are guns you should definitely use, enjoy, and eventually hand down.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Short said:


> Rifles are made to be used.....not sit in a gun safe. A few scratches and imperfections add character and build and awesome story for that rifle.


your right now you are making me wish I picked that one up instead of the 223 lol like I said when it comes to rifles I can never make up my mind I just hope that I won't be disappointed with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

What a beautiful pice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Just a another question is the 223 a good caliber for varmints and coyotes like I said I'm not familiar with 22 center fires I was going to get a 22-250 or 243 or 308but I found the 700 vls in a 223 and price wasn't to bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you short

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Not looking to save pellets right now just to give those calf, deer eat dogs a dirt or snow nap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful rifle Short, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short actually carried it when he was a Marshall in Tombstone back in the 1880s.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Short actually carried it when he was a Marshall in Tombstone back in the 1880s.


wasn't he called Wyatt back then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

".243 is a great round for just about anything....except squirrel hunting...that gets messy."

That all depends on how it's done.

The attached photo shows my friend, Joe, with a headless fox squirrel shot with his .243 Ruger at 167 yards with a 55-grain V-Max load. No mess of consequence.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> At least I can hit something with it. I know the squirrels are safe if you are in the woods.... :hunter01:


Lmao aint that the truth. Perhaps I shoulda fired it before I hunted with it. But if I was using the AR or the Garand.....we'd be picking squirrel out of our hair.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I stand corrected.

Here's the rest of it: The hunt was remarkable. Here's how it went down. Joe just came over with his little Ruger all sighted in at the gun club's range with little firecracker rounds he brewed up. I asked him if he wanted to go squirrel hunting and he said all he had was that rifle. I said it would be fine and he went with me in my K-5 hot-rod Blaser to a picked-over soy bean field.

We listened to the Lions game on the radio and had sanbags set up on the hood pointed to the wood line. Up on a rise, we glassed the edge, located one, and waited for it to stand up - kinda keeping his eye out. There was only one rule with the hunt: headshots only. The old photo was Joe's first shot - one to remember and not the normal late-season squirrel hunt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A good reason to drop everything.


----------

